# The "Insane Overclocker's Delight" Motherboard for about 10K



## layzee (Jul 16, 2008)

Well these days when we talk about overclocking the only thing that restricts us is overheating. So high quality components are needed for better stability. But unfortunately there are only a few boards in the market priced at about 10K that come with quality components like Solid-State Capacitors. Previously my brother had been using a XFX MB-N650-IUL9 motherboard which indeed overclocks well but is very unstable. So he sold it off for a meare 3K and have decided to buy a new board based on the P45 or X38 chipset. As for the memory divider ratios for Intel boards, I have already made him purchase a Corsair TWIN-2X2048-8500C5D 2GB 1066MHz Kit. Right now we have not yet zeroed on any specific board but have considered the following : 

1. MSI P45 Platinum
2. ASUS P5Q Pro
3. Abit IX38 Quad GT

My brother cannot spend more than 12K.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Jul 16, 2008)

Go for Abit IX38 Quad GT .
There's no difference between MSI P45 Platinum & ASUS P5Q Pro as both are P45 with 1600 FSB.


----------



## nish_higher (Jul 16, 2008)

i'd go with MSI P45 Platinum anyday out of those three.

and not only heating restricts-Frequency also does have a limit.

u wanna pair it with 2160 ? ?


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Jul 17, 2008)

Biostar TPower I45 its an insane overclocking board. Does over 600fsb easily on air. Donno the price or availablity.
Here's a review *www.trustedreviews.com/motherboards/review/2008/07/10/Biostar-TPower-I45/p1

More photos and overclocking result *forums.overclockers.com.au/showthread.php?t=685627


----------



## layzee (Jul 19, 2008)

Yeah great !! Just the kind I was looking for !
It has just broken a FSB world record reaching an all-time high 725 MHz.
Looking forward to get my  hands dirty soon.
Just need to wait for a month or so before it gets launched here.



nish_higher said:


> i'd go with MSI P45 Platinum anyday out of those three.
> 
> and not only heating restricts-Frequency also does have a limit.
> 
> u wanna pair it with 2160 ? ?



Hey do not underestimate my E2160 !!
Actually this board will be for my brother. I already have a Maximus Formula which is one heck of an overclocker.

The highest stable clock speed that I reached with my E2160 was around 3.73 GHz.

Is the Asus P5Q E worth buying for overclocking ??


----------



## hellgate (Jul 19, 2008)

layzee said:


> Hey do not underestimate my E2160 !!
> Actually this board will be for my brother. I already have a Maximus Formula which is one heck of an overclocker.
> 
> The highest stable clock speed that I reached with my E2160 was around 3.73 GHz.
> ...


 
hey nobody is underestimating ur E2160.but its foolish to pair a very high end board with a low end procy if u dont plan to upgrade the procy later.i mean even my IP35-E wud be able to oc a E2160 to 3.7Ghz,if the chip is capable of doing so.


----------



## layzee (Jul 22, 2008)

When I bought my Maximus Formula , I ran out of my budget cause it costed me a fortune . Anyways I'll be getting myself a E8400 in about three more months.


----------



## mayanksharma (Jul 22, 2008)

Both Asus P5Q Pro and MSI P45 Platinum boards are premium range boards with loads features. My pick is ofcourse, MSI !  
However, i dont know its available within 12K or not!


----------



## nish_higher (Jul 23, 2008)

^Costs 10.5k i think for the non zilent version.
And asus p5q <msi p45


----------



## mayanksharma (Jul 23, 2008)

^non zilent?? means...?


----------



## realdan (Jul 24, 2008)

ASUS P5Q Pro


----------



## ancientrites (Jul 24, 2008)

same here asus p5q pro


----------



## layzee (Aug 5, 2008)

What about the Gigabyte GA-EX38-DS4. Its based on the X38 chipset and as I've read in several reviews runs pretty stable at high FSBs. A guy got to overclock a Q9450 to 4 GHz without even altering the Northbridge voltages.


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 5, 2008)

mayanksharma said:


> ^non zilent?? means...?


 
without a custom cooling solution.

and Asus and MSI are almost same performers in this case but MSI's customr service is better.


----------



## layzee (Aug 5, 2008)

mayanksharma said:


> ^non zilent?? means...?



Actually the MSI P45 Platinum is available in 2 variants.

1. Only the P45 Platinum Motherboard
2. The Motherboard along with a Zalman CPU Cooler as combined package

The 2nd package is called the Zilent version and is a limited edition package as told by MSI. I feel its wiser to buy a Thermalright Ultra 120 Extreme than waste some extra 2000 bucks or thereabouts for a CPU cooler if that grade!!


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 5, 2008)

MSI P45 Platinum-10400 (theitwares)
The zilent Edition for 11011 @ Techshop.in
imo its worth spending on zilent in case u r getting a Core2Duo


----------

